# Which software can open a XPM file ? (bitmap, xpm)



## honeybear (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello,

XPM the classic graphic file.
xpaint works, but not FEH, neither mupdf. 

Any other software are welcome. 

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2022)

graphics/gimageview?


----------



## Profighost (Nov 29, 2022)

nomacs can handle a lot, Gimp can handle most, and ImageMagick can handle nearly all graphic formats.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2022)

I think the main question is, do you just need to look at it or do you want to be able to edit/modify it too?


----------



## sko (Nov 29, 2022)

apparently, vim or any other editor:









						X PixMap - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





TL;DR: xpm are just plain text files.


```
/* XPM */
static char * XFACE[] = {
"48 4 2 1",
"a c #ffffff",
"b c #000000",
"abaabaababaaabaabababaabaabaababaabaaababaabaaab",
"abaabaababaaabaabababaabaabaababaabaaababaabaaab",
"abaabaababaaabaabababaabaabaababaabaaababaabaaab",
"abaabaababaaabaabababaabaabaababaabaaababaabaaab"
};
```


----------



## jmos (Nov 29, 2022)

graphics/phototonic
graphics/qiv
graphics/gimp-app
graphics/inkscape
editors/libreoffice
print/qpdfview


----------



## covacat (Nov 29, 2022)

imagemagick > *
the command line photoshop


----------

